# The "Witches" House - January 2016



## mockingbird (Jul 21, 2016)

*The Witches House*


Yawn...
Been awhile but hey why not indeed, I have been so busy (as always) with projects outside of "urbex" and inside of "urbex", aswel as model shoots since the start of the year, and my photography book/meetings/ and general trips out and about, I hardly find time to sit down and be on here, but seems not much has changed.

Well having done this earlier this year, may aswel upload it I guess, I was on route to other locations and knew of this place when Suzi done it a few years ago (hence keeping the original name) not much in terms of anything but upstairs has some wonderful vine hugging to walls. Anyway enough with all the chit chat its the cricket pavilion in Norfolk, not a witches house but alas the witches house gives it a better vibe an atmosphere and I wanted somewhere for my model to pose in, so it was a deal breaker. It seems popular at the moment maybe as it is just a place to tick off, having seen it across many social media sites lately...

On with the shots I took of the place, sadly no model that's for something different  ​


















































































​Until next time


----------



## krela (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey MB good to hear from you again. Nice moody photos of this place!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 21, 2016)

Awesome set of photos mate. Glad to see them on here again! 
Excellent report, thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice One MB


----------



## druid (Jul 21, 2016)

Love that first shot.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 21, 2016)

krela said:


> Hey MB good to hear from you again. Nice moody photos of this place!



birds always fly back home! ha cheers Krela glad you like my take on this


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 21, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Awesome set of photos mate. Glad to see them on here again!
> Excellent report, thanks for sharing



Cheers dude always appreciate your input on my photography!


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 21, 2016)

smiler said:


> Nice One MB



Why thank you Smiler


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 21, 2016)

druid said:


> Love that first shot.



Cheers Druid, the first time you see this place once parked, thats the atmosphere it gives off from the roadside, so I have to capture it before I left


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 21, 2016)

Cracking shots,you've really brought the best out with this take of it.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 21, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Cracking shots,you've really brought the best out with this take of it.



What a compliment!!! 

The lighting and my way of photography works wonders for places like this, you have to give it an atmosphere otherwise its bland in my eyes, cheers flyboy


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 21, 2016)

you have taken some cracking shots there Mockingbird


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 21, 2016)

jsp77 said:


> you have taken some cracking shots there Mockingbird



Thank you so much jsp77  means alot to hear that every so often!


----------



## LittleMadam (Jul 22, 2016)

For a cricket Pavillion you certainly bring out a really dark and sinister side! 

Love the pictures xxx


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2016)

LittleMadam said:


> For a cricket Pavillion you certainly bring out a really dark and sinister side!
> 
> Love the pictures xxx



Aha dark and sinister is what I do best  glad you like them!


----------

